

Oracle's Java Problem - coglethorpe
http://www.forbes.com/2009/04/29/java-oracle-sun-technology-internet-infrastructure-java.html

======
bbuffone
It is always interesting to read an article by someone that doesn't understand
the software much less development.

"Java's creators borrowed ideas from the widely-used language known as C" "C"
not so much. Weird the article doesn't mention profitability.

"What turned Java from a modest evolution in computer language to a full-scale
business phenomenon was savvy marketing by Sun."

Really - Java's success was despite the marketing that was applied. The Java
Community Process and the alignment of big partners drove Java's success. Not
sure where Java would be if it wasn't for J2EE and the application servers.

Java didn't make money because there isn't any money in development tools and
even less in languages.

